# HOME ALONE ADVICE/PUPPY PICS



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi! I am new to this thread and a new puppy owner! I have a male Havanese puppy (Reggie)- 3 months tomorrow! We have had him for a little over a week. I was home with him for the first few days to get him adjusted and he is a very happy little pup! He is home alone for a few hours through the day mon-fri while I am in class or working and he does very well with that (leaving him in x pen). He is not fully house trained because I am not home all the time- but he usually does well with making on wee wee pads. I will be home all day every day for the entire month of June, and I plan to fully house train him then. My question is this- I am going away for 5 days in 3 weeks and my mom works long hours (a alot longer then he has been home alone thus far, and too long for a little guy to be alone in general!) Would you recommend leaving him with a puppy day care, or attempting to leave him in his x pen for a long day?  also, does anyone know of any good day cares in the long island area? Thanks!

-Haley

here's Reggie  -


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Haley, he's very cute. I would leave him with a daycare if you can. It's good for socializing. Check out the daycare first if possible.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Haley and Reggie! He is just adorable!!!

Make sure he has all his puppy shots before you leave him somewhere. He need to be fully protected.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Haley and Reggie,what a lovely little fellow.his name suits him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Haley and welcome. Reggie is adorable. Where on LI are you. I'm in Lynbrook.


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! This forum is so great! Michele, I am in Commack, and often in Hempstead as I go to Hofstra. Do you have any reccomendations for puppy classes or day cares in the area?  Reggie is getting his third sets of shots before I go away, so he should be good to go for day care I believe.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! What a cutie you have. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Haley and Reggie, what an adorable face! I would bring him to daycare if you can find a good one in your area. Some of them have webcams so you can check on your little one during the day. good luck!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome! Reggie is just ADORABLE!!!

I personally would look into a private pet-sitter. I was hesitant to put Ceylon into doggie daycare when I first got him (he hadn't yet had all of his shots), and I found a WONDERFUL sitter that would come pick him up, take him to her house, hang out with him for hours, then drop him back off. She worked with him on potty-training, and was very aware of what other dogs she was sitting or boarding that could play with him, or not, and has on more than one occasion either refused to take him for extra days if she had a dog that not puppy-friendly, or if it was his already-scheduled day and she was boarding a dog that wasn't puppy-friendly, she would come pick him up anyway, do her rounds with him in the car, take him for a very long walk, and drop him back off, etc. Whenever she has other dogs that she knows would get along with him, she will of course just bring him to her house and let them play. 

I know I probably got a bit lucky with my sitter, but I am sure if you ask around, you can find somebody who can stop by and give your puppy attention for an hour or two (or even more) for less than a full day of daycare would cost, and IMHO, it's OK for a puppy to be alone at times anyway, so that they can get used to it. 

Good luck! If you can't find a good reliable sitter for less than daycare, I would then definitely go with the daycare at least a few times a week...


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of your advice, all of your pups/doggies look adorable too! Reggie just got back from the vet and he told me that his first round of shots didn't count (because he was so young he didn't have antibodies?), so he is not yet safe to go to a day care . I think I will just try to find a friend or someone that can come by and break up the days for him. Another question- any reccomendations for getting rid of tear stains!? Thanks everyone - this forum is awesome! Reggie is my first dog ever and I never realized how interested and nervous I would be!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

He is very cute! Welcome!


----------

